# Arrrggghhh Pets at Home!!!!!!! Need your help...



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Pets at Home are setting up a special offer, a small cage, food and rabbit all for £80, whats worse is they are running it over Easter!!!!!! They agreed a while ago not to sell rabbits over rescue due to the rescues not coping with the amount of rabbits dumped after  they are now back tracking!

Make Mine Chocolate!™ | United Kingdom

Please can anyone that has a min email them and complain. Ive emailed them and so have several people from the rescue site, some people are ringing them.

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?t=220405

This is really bad, just when i thought PAH were becomming more responsible


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Where's the email address crofty?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You contact them via this form

https://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContactUs_10601_-1_10551


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The pet store chain i worked for used to do this 

Digusting imo. I shall gladly complain.

Any idea what cage it is?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to [email protected] plymouth today hoping to find the rabbit welfare fund there after kammie kindly emailed, there was no sign of them! they are also selling 2 rabbits for £30!!!!!! grrrr by far undercutting any breeder or rescue. I will email. I know which 1 is the small cage its about 1 and a half by 3 feet  grrrrrrrr


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have sent them this message 

Today i visited your Plymouth store, hoping to find the rabbit welfare fun there as per some information that was passed to me, unfortunately I was too late or they did not arrived. 

As a rabbit owner for many years I was shocked to see you are selling 2 rabbits for £30, this by far undermines any possible good quality care the rabbit could have possibly been given in the 8-12 weeks prior to arriving in your store. 

I would also like to stress how warm and bright your stores are, which is highly unlikely to be the same environment the rabbits and other small live stock have come from. many of the rabbits looked overheated and docile. 

I am also aware you will be selling rabbits and starter packs for £80 over the Easter period. I would like to highlight how these cages are completely unsuitable for any rabbit to live in for even a short amount of time. I also note that this campaign does not agree with your current sales campaign of 2 rabbits for £30 because they like company.

I am disgusted with your sales attitude and feel you would be better respected to discontinue the sale of your live stock, focusing on the 30,000 rabbits and other small animals currently in rescues. 

Kindest Regards 
Emma

Thank you for pointing this out crofty i feel extremely guilty for buying a willow ball from them today and vouch never ever ever again to venture in to any of this vile companies stores


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

That's shocking 

It might be worth a letter of complaint to the Chief Execs too. If anyone else wants to do this the company address is

Pets at Home Limited
Support Centre,
Epsom Avenue,
Stanley Green Trading Estate,
Handforth,
Cheshire
SK9 3RN

and here are the details of the top dogs Pets at Home â where pets come first - Our Management

If you mark the complaint P & C FTAO Matt Davies it should be dealt with by his office rather than just some Customer Service bod.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a good point, deep down the chief honchos might just have a slice of a soul left, between them all


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thats a good point, deep down the chief honchos might just have a slice of a soul left, between them all


Doubt it but they will look at the bigger picture and won't want the bad PR .

Anyone got any contacts in the press ??

Even a piece in a local newspaper will be enough to get them to listen


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats terrible!!!! Typical [email protected] tho, just thinking of the £££ and not the animals wellfare!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

BTW i just want to show you my advert for my rabbits

Preloved | french lop babies, brc member for sale in Basildon, Essex, UK

I think im much more responsable than [email protected]!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a lovely advert frags really heart warming to see a breeder who cares being so honest and upfront, im sure you'll have no problems finding them all new homes.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thats a lovely advert frags really heart warming to see a breeder who cares being so honest and upfront, im sure you'll have no problems finding them all new homes.


Probably wont sell as easy as [email protected] or other breeders who dont care where there buns go but i dont care really, i bred them so its upto me to care for there future.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahhh... No wonder they were bringing all the small cages to the front of the store today  

Those cages were tiny. But even more startling is that they were pink!! Little girls are going to want a cute baby bunny with a sparkly pink (TINY!) cage 

How irresponsible!


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

crofty said:


> Pets at Home are setting up a special offer, a small cage, food and rabbit all for £80, whats worse is they are running it over Easter!!!!!! They agreed a while ago not to sell rabbits over rescue due to the rescues not coping with the amount of rabbits dumped after  they are now back tracking!
> 
> Make Mine Chocolate! | United Kingdom
> 
> ...


Don't be silly not while they can make 600% profit and people keep buying from them!!! y not boycott them and support your local pet shops!!!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Well done Frags! How I wish all adverts were like this.:thumbup:

Yes, crofty I will get writing. Unbelievable that such a big company like that can get away with such a thing. What the hell are they thinking? :mad5:


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I have sent them this message
> 
> Today i visited your Plymouth store, hoping to find the rabbit welfare fun there as per some information that was passed to me, unfortunately I was too late or they did not arrived.
> 
> ...


support your local pet shops! I owna pet shop in preston and won't sell live animals. there are so many in need of rescue! I also refuse to sell cages that are to small for the animals!

It makes me sad to when i hear the bogus advice that comes from PAH. Our local one in preston i've been told even buys bunny's off bogus byb for £10 ????:scared:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

It is bad, I can't believe they are selling tiny cages for them. It does upset me when people do that. I love rabbits and would love to have one but unfortunatly I'm moving abroad in 2-4 years and it would be unfair to get one. I saw an advertisement on gumtree where a lady was selling two ginnies and a cage for £40 because her kid got sick of them...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

has any1 got the facebook link i cant seem to find it


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Facebook link - everyone join! - Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just got a reply 



> Many thanks for your emailing your feedback and allowing us to address your concerns further.
> 
> I would like to assure you that Pets at Home is a responsible Pet retailer and like yourself we are very passionate about the Pets in our care. I have passed on your comments and concerns to our Head of Pets who is a veterinary surgeon and also other relevant departments.
> 
> ...


Still not good enough imo, as they are still encouraging people to buy rabbits for Easter, but with such a big business where profits comes first, its a start.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

ive emailed a complaint, what the hell are they thinking about


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Just got a reply
> 
> Still not good enough imo, as they are still encouraging people to buy rabbits for Easter, but with such a big business where profits comes first, its a start.


I would love to know exactly how many animals they had "refused" to sell to people


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i got extactly the same email back  and then I got a recall email after HAHA!!! I will compose a very nice response later gr

this is the hutch cover advert for daisy cottage the hutch they mention
Hutch Hugger for Daisy Cottage by Scratch and Newton | Pets at Home

the hutch measures 4ft long by 4 high by 2 deep

the height height is completely unsuitable for most rabbits only 2 ft per floor and 4ft long does not meet the RSPCA and RWF standards for 1 rabbit let alone 2


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

guys if we all try we can really make a difference, 

we want a minimum 5ft hutch, with at least 2.5feet in height as a "started pack" new rabbit owners need to be made aware of the importance of space for a rabbit! and any run should be at least 4ft by 6, not the tiny ones they currently sell.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got the same email. I will write another tomorrow.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ditto. I think they were copy and paste happy with us. Will email again tomorrow and send one from George's* email too as an extra opinion. 

*Had to get George his own email to register him on facebook.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

"as a rabbit myself I can tell you i would not be a 'happy bunny' as the phrase goes in one of ur frigging daisy 'cottages' that shoe box is not fit to house any of my cousins"


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> "as a rabbit myself I can tell you i would not be a 'happy bunny' as the phrase goes in one of ur frigging daisy 'cottages' that shoe box is not fit to house any of my cousins"


I was thinking of doing it from Georges point of view but not sure if I should as they won't take it seriously.


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Just got a reply
> 
> Still not good enough imo, as they are still encouraging people to buy rabbits for Easter, but with such a big business where profits comes first, its a start.


Funny Staff at Preston Pet shop advised one of my customers to feed her ferret cat biscuits...... because they don't stock ferret food!

One of my customers bought a rabbit that had to go to the vets within 48 hours, because they had been feeding it on guinea pig food!!!

That's why i think people should support there local pet shops!!!! As Most of them (Mine especially!) put animals welfare first! I will refuse to sell ppl things like choke chains if not suitable!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

bought a rabbit from PAH once, after 24 hours I had to take it to a vet who kept it in becauseit had not ate, pooed or wee'd in that whole time.

There was something seriously wrong with it.

Once I transfered ownership back to PAH because it was ill at time of purchase I never heard anything back, i called and they just said 'its fine'

err no it as seriously ill :


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Just got a reply
> 
> Still not good enough imo, as they are still encouraging people to buy rabbits for Easter, but with such a big business where profits comes first, its a start.


 Got exactly the same response, in the process of replying


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

And how on earth can they tell whether an un-neutered 8 week old rabbit will be unsocialable  they talk utter rubbish!


----------

